# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  TPHCM _ Mua máy tính ở đâu?

## goldenfalcon

hiện nay mình đang cần mua máy tính xách tay. không biết nên mua ở đâu? các bạn tư vấn giúp mình nhé!!![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
các bạn giúp mình nhé!

----------


## nguyenvietanh123

thành phố nhiều chỗ bán lắm bạn ơi. bạn vô khu tôn thất tùng bùi thị xuân đó. chợ vi tính của thành phố

----------


## quechi

bạn có thể ghé vào long bình *50 nguyễn cư trinh,q1,tp hcm* , ở đây chuyên bán lap chất lượng mà giá lại tốt. bạn có thể ghé thăm trang web: http://www.longbinh.com.vn/ bạn ghé wa phong vũ, hoàn long,... để xem thử

----------


## minhtien123

thanks bạn nhiều...nhưng bạn cho mình hỏi bạn biết lê phụng k? mình đi ngang minh khai có thấy nhưng chưa có vô nên kg biết như thế nào? hình như ở đó đang có chương trình đổi mouse gì đó?

----------


## fire_diamond1987

bạn nên tham khảo giá trên mạng trước rồi hãng đi mua, nói chung hàng ở chỗ nào cũng như nhau, căn bản là giá cả.máy xách tay các công ty bán bao giờ cũng có vat, nếu không có vat thì là hàng dởm

----------


## seo_bds

*máy laptop*

*:d theo mình biết thì thương hiệu hoan long là khá được. sắp tới mình cũng định mua dùm 1 người bạn . nếu hoàn long không phải là sự lựa chọn thì nguyến kim cũng là 1 thương hiệu máy xách tay đáng để bạn lựa chọn .song chất lượng và cách xài của từng người nữa bạn ah! :boxing:*

----------


## trangna

mình đã tham khảo giá trên mạng rồi nhưng thấy không chênh lệch nhau nhiều lắm...có điều không biết chất lượng dịch vụ và phong cách phục vụ như thế nào ta??? có bạn nào tư vấn giúp mình k?

----------


## hai0chin

không phải chênh lệch nhiều đâu bạn ạ, chắc bạn không biết cách quảng cáo của các công ty.
những công ty có hàng mà bạn cần mua thì báo giá thực của mặt hang, nhưng những côngty không có mặt hàng đó hoặc là hàng không có vat thì báo giá chênh lệch rất nhiều.mục đích để thu hút khách, khi bạn đến họ sẽ tư vấn ,mặt hàng khác cho bạn và mặt hàng bạn cần tìm thì họ bảo hết.trong thâm tâm bạn vẫn nhẹ dạ cả tin là công ty này bán hàng rẻ và tốt, nhưng thực ra có thể còn dắt hơn các công ty báo giá thực kia

----------


## 360vietnam

hôm nay mình có ghé qua lê phụng và phong vũ trên đường minh khai để xem thử mặt hàng. lê phụng thì kg trưng bày hàng nhiều bằng phong vũ nhưng được cái nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình mặc dù mình chỉ vào xem chơi thui...có bác nào đã từng mua sản phẩm ở đây chưa? chất lượng thế nào ta?

----------


## thienan

lê phụng bán hàng chính hãng không ah. có lần mụa hàng ở đó.

----------


## minhle107

hôm nay mới ghé lê phụng ráp bộ máy. trong lúc chờ lấy hàng phát hiện thấy có chương trình đổi keyboard cũ nhận keyboard gigabyte mới cũng hấp dẫn.

bà con đem keyboard cũ, hư lên đổi đi

----------


## nguyenhuongit

hoan long bảo hành chán lắm . ko bt bây giờ ra sao , có còn bán hàng " tân trang " kô . chứ mình kô thích mua ở đó . mua ở nova giá có thể cao hơn vài đô nhưng mà phục vụ chu đáo và an tâm hơn . 
địa chỉ : 16-18 tôn thất tùng, q1, tp hcm 
web : nova.com.vn .

đây chỉ là ý kiến riêng của mình .

----------

